# starter problems on 42 9n



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

new here hope im doing this right. my old tractor has been sitting for 5 or 6 years and ran great when we quit raiseing big gardens we just parked the tractor. the problem im having is the starter does nothing when i try to crank it. i have checked my voltage at the coil and the hot side of the selinoid and resistor panel and they are all good. i checked for continuity across the selinoid and there is none so i think it is good but i have continuity from the starter lug to the frame and i dont know if this is a problem or normal i know the battery is weak so i tried to jump it off my battery charger on the boost setting and still nothing. i dont want to spend the money on a new battry if the motor has locked up setting there over time but i would love to get ol'beck running again ill apreciate any help i can get.thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

YUP! You did it right and welcome to the forum! Have you tried pull starting it in a mid gear to see if the engine will turn over at all, let alone start? Might pull the plugs and shoot some lube into the cylinders beforehand.


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the welcome and no i just got started working on it a little this evening when i got in i just dont know much about these tractors with positive ground its all greek to me. i was just loking for some guidance before i jump in and tear up jack which is my normal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Try removing the spark plugs and see if it will turn over.

After sitting that long, you may have a stuck clutch..


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

bigjon262000 said:


> new here hope im doing this right. my old tractor has been sitting for 5 or 6 years and ran great when we quit raiseing big gardens we just parked the tractor. the problem im having is the starter does nothing when i try to crank it. i have checked my voltage at the coil and the hot side of the selinoid and resistor panel and they are all good. i checked for continuity across the selinoid and there is none so i think it is good but i have continuity from the starter lug to the frame and i dont know if this is a problem or normal i know the battery is weak so i tried to jump it off my battery charger on the boost setting and still nothing. i dont want to spend the money on a new battry if the motor has locked up setting there over time but i would love to get ol'beck running again ill apreciate any help i can get.thanks


bigjon262000 as tractor beam says putting some oil in to the cylinders and try to turn over by hand off the front of crank shaft" leave plugs out", if you can move good try and turn over a couple times if you can do the above engine is ok.have you tried to remove the starter and motor it may be stuck , and get a second battery out of a other vehicle


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the tips ill try them this evening when i get in.by the way what about the continuity across the starter? shoukd i have it across the power lug and the frame?


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

took the plugs out and the motor turned by hand so its not locked up thank God. i took the slip cover off the starter where you can look in and see the brushes and everything looks clean. i stuck my finger in and was able to turn the armature with ease, took the starter wire off and cleaned the rubber washers and still have continuity from all points to the frame is this due to the brushes? also i shifted the gears and all of them clicked properly so i am sure its not lock in gear, now what?:dazed:


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

i have also taken a resistance reading between the powed lug and the frame and read .12 ohms. shes sitting in a place that i cant get anything in to try to pull start it untill better weather . i dont know if the started is bad or not so i dont know if i should buy a new battery for it now or wait. is there anyway to check the starter without taking it off ? thanks for any help


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

took the plugs out and the motor turned by hand so its not locked up thank God. i took the slip cover off the starter where you can look in and see the brushes and everything looks clean. i stuck my finger in and was able to turn the armature with ease, took the starter wire off and cleaned the rubber washers and still have continuity from all points to the frame is this due to the brushes? also i took resistance reading from the power lug to the frame and got .12 ohms dont know if thats important or not but i was there anyway. i also shifted the gears and they all sound to shift well so i think the trany is good do you have any ideas if my starter sounds right or know of any other way to test it without taking it off ive heard that can be a bear of a job,thanks for your help jon


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you tried just jumping it?


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

i have tried to jump it with the jumpsetting on my charger will that be enough to crank it or should i use a truck but that would be jumping 6 volt system with 12v will that hurt it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In the short term and in short bursts, no. Just don't keep cranking for longer than say 5 seconds. If it don't start up with 12 volts in a few seconds then something else is wrong.


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks, ill try it besides if the starter is bad cant hurt it can i?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No. Low voltage would be far worse on the starter than higher than normal voltage. The windings on those 6 volt units is heavier than any 12 volt starter! If that battery has been sitting that long, the battery would certainly be my first suspect, then the starter button / ignition switch


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

ive checked the pushbutton and it seems to be working i get no continuity across it untill i push it down and the key switch seems to check out good but , with my luck gremlins have moved in lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you hear the solenoid clicking at all or no?


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

no it makes no sound


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Try jumping it tomorrow with 12 volts, and this will rule out the battery or point right to it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought I'd also mention that I ran my 1947 Chevy truck for months with a 6 volt starter and a 12 volt charging system and battery without a hitch. They just crank over as it would with a 12 volt starter, and typically.........TYPICALLY, will start almost instantly with the extra volts hitting the ignition too! Hope you get it going!


----------



## bigjon262000 (Jan 7, 2011)

hooked jumps off my truck directly to the starter with the 6 volt supply wire unhooked and the starter turned slowly this could be from bad connection or the oil is thick as tar temp outside is 12 degrees wind chill 7 but looks like time to order a battery and start her up,hopefully thanks tractor beam for your help


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

bigjon262000 said:


> new here hope im doing this right. my old tractor has been sitting for 5 or 6 years and ran great when we quit raiseing big gardens we just parked the tractor. the problem im having is the starter does nothing when i try to crank it. i have checked my voltage at the coil and the hot side of the selinoid and resistor panel and they are all good. i checked for continuity across the selinoid and there is none so i think it is good but i have continuity from the starter lug to the frame and i dont know if this is a problem or normal i know the battery is weak so i tried to jump it off my battery charger on the boost setting and still nothing. i dont want to spend the money on a new battry if the motor has locked up setting there over time but i would love to get ol'beck running again ill apreciate any help i can get.thanks


Sounds like your solenoid is not activated when you push the starter button. Make sure that your battery ground is good because I believe the solenoid wire is hot to the solenoid but the starter button grounds the end of the circuit to cause it to actuate the solenoid and connect the battery direcly to the starter. ALos your battery cable sto the starter may have inernal corrosion on them as can the battery terminal connections. make sure they are clean. If these items check out go to the next step.

You can actuate the starter by using jumpers from the battery to the lug on the starter, thus bypassing the solenoid. BE CAREFUL AND MAKE SURE THE TRACTOR IS NOT IN GEAR WHEN YOU DO THIS! Just touc h the hot jumper to the starter lug momentarilly and see if the start actuates. If it does your starter is good. Now touch the battery jumper to the cable connection on the starter side of the solenoid. If the starter runs, the cable is good so the problem is in the solenoid. If it doesn't the cable has problem. When you fix that, if it still won't turn over, the problem is in the solenoid or the cable from the battery to the solenoid.


----------

